
Downs–Thomson paradox - hhs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downs%E2%80%93Thomson_paradox
======
nabla9
There are many multiple reasons that lead to this.

For example, it's usually easier to increase the 'main arteries' of the road
network. Just widen the road or build more roads. This option usually goes
away close to the destination.

If you just keep building more highways, you end up with hurry up and wait
situations where the congestion starts close to the destination and spreads
backwards. Cars are waiting to exit highways in the mornings and streets
leading to highways are full in the evening.

If you solve all these issues and build enough highways, entries, exists,
streets etc. you end with a sparse city. Traffic is faster but distances are
long. More traffic is needed because walking distances disappear.

------
garethrees
Discussed a couple of days ago in the context of average Uber speeds in London
and other congested cities [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20113084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20113084)

------
ineedasername
This may apply in part, or in limited circumstances, such as those where mass
transit was a viable option to begin with.

But road capacity has increased with population growth, another factor behind
why road capacity over the long term may not yield the expected results in
relieving congestion, though congestion would be worse without those
improvements.

From my own annecdotal experience in some of the most heavily trafficked roads
in the tri-state area, capacity increases have absolutely improved congestion.
Conversion from a two Lane to a three lane highway in one area about 15 years
ago cut off at least 20 minutes of travel time even during peak traffic times.

------
denimnerd42
I've started to cheat congestion to get away from this paradox by commuting at
10am and 3pm. I'll work-from-home for 5 hours per day and work in the office
for 4. That extra hour I save commuting is put towards getting ahead at work.

I would like to be able to optimize this further and WFH fully for 1 or 2 days
and schedule all in person interaction on 3 other days but my work has an
official no work from home policy so I can't implement that on my team. I can
only take advantage of the "flexibility" as they call it

